# اطلاق نيران على اقباط فى المقطم



## bubsy100 (8 مارس 2011)

اطﻻق نيران على اقباط فى المقطم    الرجاء التاكيد


----------



## bubsy100 (8 مارس 2011)

*الرجاء التاكيد من صحه الخبر     

هناك انباء عن اطلاق نيران على اقباط فى منطقه دير سمعان الخراز   الرجاء التواصل والتاكيد *

الان   الساعه 7.30 فى القاهره


----------



## BITAR (8 مارس 2011)

*ما المصدر *​


----------



## BITAR (8 مارس 2011)

*لا يوجد اى متابعة للخبر على النت*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2011)

تبادل إطلاق ناري بين أقباط ومسلمين بمنطقة المقطم والسيدة عائشة وأنباء عن سقوط قتلة وعشرات الإصابات والجيش حائر بطلقات فى الهواء

كتبها نادر شكري الثلاثاء, 08 مارس 2011 21:07

تبادل إطلاق ناري بين أقباط ومسلمين بمنطقة المقطم والسيدة عائشة

وأنباء عن سقوط قتلة وعشرات الإصابات والجيش حائر بطلقات فى الهواء

تشهد منطقة منشية ناصر والسيدة عائشة اشتباكات عنيفة بالأسلحة النارية بين أقباط ومسلمين أسفرت عن وقع ما لا يقل عن 4 قتله وعشرات المصابين فى الوقت الذي يحاول فيه أفراد القوات المسلحة السيطرة على الأوضاع التي تفاقمت بشدة لأكثر من ثلاثة ساعات حتى الثامنة والنصف من مساء اليوم الثلاثاء وتواصل الإطلاق الناري بين الطرفين فى إنحاء متفرقة من منطقة منشية ناصر والسيدة عائشة وتوقفت حركة المرور تماما وفر المارة وبعض أصحاب السيارات فى الطرق بعد تعرض بعض السيارات لعمليات تدمير وتكسير ودوى صوت طلقات النار فى مناطق كثيرة  مما أصاب اهالى المناطق بحالة هلع وذعر .

صرح مصدر من اهالى المقطم ان اقباط منشية ناصر خرجوا للتعبير عن احتجاجهم لما حدث من اعتداءات على الأقباط بمدنية اطفيح وعند خروجهم على الطرق وطريق الأوتوستراد فحدثت اشتباكات كلامية بين الأقباط والمسلمين تحولت لمصادمات بين الطرفين وعلى اثرها تحول الامر الى إطلاق ناري بالأسلحة الالية من الجانبين وأسفر عن وقوع عدد من القتله قال المصدر ان هناك 4 قتله من الأقباط وعدد من المصابين ولم يتم حصر الأعداد بالتحديد بين الجانبين الا ان قوات الجيش حاولت تفريقهما بإطلاق اعيرة نارية فى الهواء وحتى كتابة هذا الخبر لم يكن تم احتواء الاوضاع .

وصرح القمص سمعان ابراهيم كاهن كنيسة دير المقطم ان مسلمين قاموا باطلاق النيران على الاقباط بمنشية ناصر وان اعداد المصابين وصلت الى 40 مصاب ولم يتم حصر المصابين والقتله بالشكل النهائى 
http://freecopts.net/arabic/2009-06-28-16-57-25/42-rokstories/10693-2011-03-08-19-08-37


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2657339&posted=1#post2657339​


----------



## govany shenoda (8 مارس 2011)

يوجد الان مظاهرات في مناطق الموسكي والغوريه وشارع عبد العزيز


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> يوجد الان مظاهرات في مناطق الموسكي والغوريه وشارع عبد العزيز



*ما مطالبها ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## govany shenoda (8 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما مطالبها ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 دول اقباط ومتضامنين مع اهل صول


----------



## marmora jesus (8 مارس 2011)

دلوقتي وصل عدد الوفيات 5 وعدد المصابين 150
اللي قال كده راهب موجود في المظاهرات اللي في ماسبيرو
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 مارس 2011)

*نفس مسلسل التسخين

ياربى يسوع إنقذ كنيستك من الأعداء الظاهرين والخفيين*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 مارس 2011)

دلوقت في الموسكي في معركة ..كبييرة ..بين مسلمين وأقباط

صرح التلفزيون المصري المتعصب عن المعركة بين الشارع الجديد والشارع القديم بالموسكي


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> دلوقت في الموسكي في معركة ..كبييرة ..بين مسلمين وأقباط
> 
> صرح التلفزيون المصري المتعصب عن المعركة بين الشارع الجديد والشارع القديم بالموسكي



*وبعدين ......

رايحيين على فين ...

كدة حتكون معركة اهلية بسبب تواطؤ الجيش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

*أكد مصدر مسئول اليوم، الثلاثاء، أن القوات المسلحة تتصدى الآن لأحداث عنف وشغب فى منطقتى القلعة والمقطم وطريق صلاح سالم، وأوضح المصدر أن أفراد القوات المسلحة تمكنت منذ قليل من السيطرة على أعمال العنف.. وسنواليكم بالتفاصيل بعد قليل،،

مظاهرات الأقباط صارت شغب عند الشيخ طنطاوى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

*كتب وائل السمرى

  أمر البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية جميع الأساقفة والقساوسة التابعين للكنيسة المصرية بالنزول إلى الشارع وبذل كل ما فى وسعهم للسيطرة على شباب الأقباط الذين يقطعون الشوارع ويشتبكون مع المسلمين من أجل ردعهم وإرجاعهم إلى منازلهم، وفض التظاهرات القبطية التى كانت تقطع الكبارى الطرق الرئيسية فى القاهرة والطريق الدائرى.

وقال القمص عبد المسيح بسيط كاهن كنيسة العذراء فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن البابا علم بالتطورات الأخيرة وأبدى استياءه الشديد من التجاوزات التى وقعت مساء اليوم، ومن أجل ذلك أمر جميع الآباء والأساقفة بالنزول إلى الشارع وفض التظاهرات القبطية.

وأضاف بسيط، أنه توجه بالفعل إلى الطريق الدائرى وأمر الشباب القبطى بالانصراف وبحسب قوله انصرفوا جميعاً، مشدداً على أن العديد من الكهنة قد سلكوا نفس سلوكه، وأن التجمعات القليلة المتبقية سيتم قضها خلال ساعة على الأكثر، وأكد بسيط أن جميع الكهنة والقساوسة مقتنعين بكل الإجراءات التى اتخذها الجيش من أجل إعادة بناء كنيسة وأنهم اطمئنوا على جدية هذه الإجراءات على أرض الواقع، وقال بسيط كلنا شاعرين بالفخر تجاه جيش مصر العظيم ونحن مطمئنون للخطوات الإيجابية التى اتخذها والتى كان من شأنها تهدئة الأوضاع المحتقنة بعد هدم كنيسة أطفيح

المصدر: اليوم السابع *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

*كتب لؤى على وأحمد حسن - تصوير سامى وهيب

  استقبل مستشفى الحسين الجامعى عشرات الإصابات بأعيرة نارية وقعت خلال الاشتباكات الجارية الآن فى منطقة المقطم والسيدة عائشة، كما هاجم منذ قليل على منطقة الحسين مجموعة من أهالى الزرايب وقاموا بإشعال النار فى سيارة للقمامة وعدد آخر، كما حاولوا اقتحام مستشفى الحسين الجامعى مما أصاب رواد المستشفى بحالة من الفزع والهلع، وعلى الفور توجهت قوات الشرطة العسكرية والمطافئ للسيطرة على الوضع.

المصدر اليوم السابع ...............بدون تعليق *


----------



## bilseka (8 مارس 2011)

رجاء محبة كل واحد لما يقرا تعليقي يرفع قلبه للرب يسوع الملك ويطلب السلام لمصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

*الانبا ثيئودسيوس يعلن عن تواجد عربيات اسعاف ومطافى وقوات كثيره من الجيش فى المقطم وأنه تم تهدئه الموقف الان*


----------



## Coptic Adel (8 مارس 2011)

*احمل الجيش كل المسؤلية لما يحدث الاَن

لعدم ردعة المسلمين منذ واقعة حرق وهدم الكنيسة

شييييييل بقي ومش هانسـكت
*​


----------



## bob (9 مارس 2011)

*الصحة: 51 مصابًا في أحداث شغب المقطم والقلعة والسيدة عائشة*

*صرح الدكتور شريف زامل رئيس قطاع الإسعاف والطوارىء بوزارة الصحة أن إجمالي عدد المصابين الذين استقبلتهم المستشفيات من أحداث أعمال الشغب التي وقعت الثلاثاء بمناطق المقطم والقلعة والسيدة عائشة بلغت حتى الآن نحو 51 مصابا وذلك في 6 مستشفيات.

وأوضح الدكتور شريف أن مستشفى أحمد ماهر التعليمي استقبلت 27 حالة ومستشفى الحسين الجامعي استقبلت 9 حالات ومستشفى المنيرة العام استقبلت 6 حالات ومستشفى الزهراء استقبلت أيضا 6 حالات ، كما استقبلت مستشفى المقطم حالتين ومستشفى قصر العيني استقبلت حالة واحدة.

وقال رئيس قطاع الطوارىء بوزارة الصحة أن الإصابات كانت بين جروح وكسور وطلق ناري وقامت الفرق الطبية بالمستشفيات فور استقبال الحالات بعمل كافة الإسعافات اللازمة لهم وإجراء كافة الفحوصات والتحاليل والاشعات غيرها وتم تقديم الرعاية الطبية لجميع المصابين.

وذكر في ختام تصريحاته أنه تأكد من المسؤولين والفرق الطبية بالمستشفيات من توافر كافة المستلزمات الطبية لإسعاف المصابين والعمل على توفير الناقص منها بالمستشفيات.*
*المصدر مصراوي*


----------



## هموت مسيحيه (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: الصحة: 51 مصابًا في أحداث شغب المقطم والقلعة والسيدة عائشة*

ربنا موجود وكبير شكرا للخبر


----------



## bob (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: الصحة: 51 مصابًا في أحداث شغب المقطم والقلعة والسيدة عائشة*

*الصحة: وفاة 10 أشخاص واصابة 110 آخرين فى أحداث المقطم والقلعة أمس*
*قال رئيس قطاع الإسعاف والطوارئ بوزارة الصحة والسكان الدكتور شريف زامل اليوم، الأربعاء، إن إجمالى المصابين الذين استقبلتهم المستشفيات من أحداث الشغب التى وقعت مساء أمس بمنطقة المقطم والقلعة والسيدة عائشة بلغ 110 مصابين، فضلا عن وفاة 10 أشخاص.
وأضاف زامل أن مستشفى أحمد ماهر التعليمى استقبل 35 مصاباً خرج منهم 25 مصاباً وباقى 8 حالات، وتم تحويل حالة إلى مستشفى قصر العينى إلى جانب حالة وفاة.
وأشار إلى أن مستشفى الحسين الجامعى استقبل 23 مصاباً، خرج منهم 20 مصاباًَ بعد أن تم عمل الإسعافات اللازمة لهم والاطمئنان على حالتهم وباقى 3 حالات، مشيراًَ إلى أن مستشفى الزهراء الجامعى استقبل 18 حالة خرج منها 6 حالات وباقى 11 حالة فى مقابل حالة وفاة واحدة.
ونوه إلى أن مستشفى التأمين الصحى بالمقطم استقبل 6 مصابين باقى 5 حالات، وتم تحويل حالة إلى قصر العينى، وتابع قائلا: إن مستشفى الأنجلوأميركان استقبل حالتين مازالا محجوزين بالمستشفى، فيما استقبل المستشفى اليونانى مصاباً واحداً مازال محجوزاً بالمستشفى. *
*المصدر اليوم السابع*


----------



## alpha&omega (9 مارس 2011)

*اشتباكات بين مسلمين و مسيحيين بالقاهرة وسقوط ضحايا*

عن وكالة الانباء الفرنسية 





قتل 10 شخصا على الأقل وأصيب 110 آخرون بحسب وزارة الصحة المصرية في صدامات طائفية 
وقعت مساء الثلاثاء في القاهرة بين المسلمين والأقباط. أ ف ب (نص) 

اعلنت وزارة الصحة الاربعاء ان حصيلة الاشتباكات التي وقعت الثلاثاء بين مسيحيين ومسلمين في العاصمة المصرية بلغت عشرة قتلى و110 جرحى.


وصرح شريف زامل رئيس قطاع الاسعاف والطوارئ بوزارة الصحة والسكان المصرية ان "اجمالي المصابين الذين استقبلتهم المستشفيات من احداث الشغب التي وقعت مساء امس (الثلاثاء) بمنطقة المقطم والقلعة والسيدة عائشة بلغ 110 فضلا عن وفاة 10 اشخاص". 

وكان القس سمعان ابراهيم كاهن كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز في المقطم، صرح في وقت سابق من الاربعاء لوكالة فرانس برس ان ستة اشخاص قتلوا واصيب 45 اخرين. 

وكانت صدامات وقعت مساء الثلاثاء في منطقة المقطم بعد ان هاجم مسلمون اقباطا كانوا يتظاهرون في "حي الزبالين" (جامعي القمامة) احتجاجا على قيام مسلمين السبت الماضي باحراق كنيسة في قرية صول بمحافظة حلوان (جنوب غرب القاهرة) واعلان السلفيين (جماعة دينية متشددة) في هذه القرية عزمهم على بناء مسجد في موقع هذه الكنيسة التي تهدمت نتيجة الحريق.


----------



## سيزار سوري (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: اشتباكات بين مسلمين و مسيحيين بالقاهرة وسقوط ضحايا*

الله يرحمهم


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: اشتباكات بين مسلمين و مسيحيين بالقاهرة وسقوط ضحايا*

*عايزين مواقع موثوقه 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: اشتباكات بين مسلمين و مسيحيين بالقاهرة وسقوط ضحايا*

اناشد كل المسيحين وكل المسلمين لا تنسقوا وراء الفتن والاشاعات ان الخراب الذى سيحدث هو خراب للجميع لن يكسب منه اح الجميع خاسون جافظوا على بلدكم مصر كل واحد يناشد اخية لا تزلقوا ابدا من اجلنا جميعا ارجوكم ارجوكم الوضع خطير جدا ارجو معالجة الموضوع بالحكمة


----------



## TELLER (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: اشتباكات بين مسلمين و مسيحيين بالقاهرة وسقوط ضحايا*

انباء عن ان  اشخاص من امن الدولة وراء احداث حلوان


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: الصحة: 51 مصابًا في أحداث شغب المقطم والقلعة والسيدة عائشة*

شىءمؤسف شىء محزن ارجوكم بلاش فتن


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2011)

*يا رب احمى ولادك وانهى الامر على خير 
كفايه تعبنا وبلدنا بتضيع*


----------



## تيمون (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: اشتباكات بين مسلمين و مسيحيين بالقاهرة وسقوط ضحايا*



saed_sad25 قال:


> اناشد كل المسيحين وكل المسلمين لا تنسقوا وراء الفتن والاشاعات ان الخراب الذى سيحدث هو خراب للجميع لن يكسب منه اح الجميع خاسون جافظوا على بلدكم مصر كل واحد يناشد اخية لا تزلقوا ابدا من اجلنا جميعا ارجوكم ارجوكم الوضع خطير جدا ارجو معالجة الموضوع بالحكمة




عندك حق

دى تداعيات النظام القديم فوضى ثم فوضى وكمان بيقولوا هنخربها قبل ما نتحاكم . ربنا يستر


----------



## تيمون (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: اشتباكات بين مسلمين و مسيحيين بالقاهرة وسقوط ضحايا*

احنا عايزين اى رئيس يمسك البلد ضرووووووووووووورى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 مارس 2011)

*إنهم يريدون حرق مصر ، وسيفعلون 

ولكنهم يردون لصق التهمة بنا نحن 

ولذلك فالتسخين على مظاهرات الأقباط ، هو من صنعهم هم

ولا يستجيب لهم إلاَّ الذين لا يفهمون كيف يفكر هؤلاء المجرمين وكيف يتصرفون

فإحترسوا يا أقباط 

إحترسوا من إخوان الشيطان

إحترسوا من الجيش الإخوانى الجبان

وإحترسوا من عملائهم

وإحترسوا من الصديق الأحمق
*


----------



## ابراهيم بيكهام (9 مارس 2011)

انا مسلم وربنا يستر علي المسيحين لو حدثت فتنة ربنا بحمي مصر من شر الفتن وانا عن نفسي مستعد احمي المسيحين جراني


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

انتظروا خلاص الرب فهو قريب جدا​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 مارس 2011)

> إحترسوا من إخوان الشيطان
> 
> إحترسوا من الجيش الإخوانى الجبان
> 
> ...


من الاخر قصدك بقايا النظام السابق الفاسد​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 مارس 2011)

الجيش يرفض خروج جثث الاقباط مرة واحده وصرح بخروج 5 جثث للدفن فقط
وكل هذا لعدم تظاهر اكبر عدد من اهل المتوفيين
وباقى الجثث تم التحفظ عليها


----------

